# GAN 13 Maglev



## JohnnyReggae (Aug 30, 2022)

GAN have released a teaser video of the GAN 13 Maglev ....


----------



## JohnDaCuber (Aug 30, 2022)

i cannnot wait


----------



## Sion (Aug 30, 2022)

Saw the patents.

Basically it has entirely adjustable, non-interchangeable corner magnet adjustment, and edge magnet adjustment (repulsion, maybe?) 

I deeply appreciate the effort GAN is putting into their products. They're definitely going in the right direction in terms of how they're setting their adjustment settings up. There's a reason they're considered to be top of the pack and continue to be highly reccommended even with more competitively priced products on the market.


----------



## LBr (Aug 30, 2022)

Idk if I’m hearing this right, but it seems a bit overkill if there are adjustable magnets in the corners *and *edges, especially when there’s a catching issue that must be fixed, as well a a price issue. I want them to try and do what moyu did and cut packaging (drawstring bag, plastic wrapper on the cube itself, and the stupid pamphlet with algorithms everyone knows) which could take the edge off the price. I wouldn’t be surprised if it was 85 USD (£ high 60s??)


----------



## joeyman (Aug 30, 2022)

JohnnyReggae said:


> GAN have released a teaser video of the GAN 13 Maglev ....


cant wait until the release


----------



## Ander (Aug 30, 2022)

Pretty curious. 
I know that GAN gets its share of haters for the high costs of their flagships, but nobody is forcing anybody to buy their cubes, and it seems to me that they are driving the push for innovation, which is good for the sport overall.
Let's see what they deliver.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 30, 2022)

i will save my money for ps5 games, will buy this later


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 30, 2022)

Nice box, I was wondering where GAN has been the past eight months. I wonder if they've started working on the cube yet.


----------



## cirnov2 (Aug 30, 2022)

People are going to be like "yeah is your gan 13 Maglev UV stickered?" no really people are going to flex it for no particular reason.


----------



## DavyP (Aug 30, 2022)

I’m looking forward to trying this out, I have all versions of the Gan 12 and 2 of the 11 Pro. My favourite is the soft feel Gan 11, unfortunately I’ve misplaced it so have been using my bog standard Gan 11. 

I have used the Uv Gan 12 recently and then switched back to the 11 As the 12 just feels strange, it feels too light. I have no issue with the price of the Gancubes as I would spend more on a night out on the razz, but then I try to be mindful that Speedcubing has a very young demographic and so the price becomes an issue for some. 

Anyway, bring it on Gan, feeling excited for it.


----------



## Sion (Aug 30, 2022)

LBr said:


> Idk if I’m hearing this right, but it seems a bit overkill if there are adjustable magnets in the corners *and *edges, especially when there’s a catching issue that must be fixed, as well a a price issue. I want them to try and do what moyu did and cut packaging (drawstring bag, plastic wrapper on the cube itself, and the stupid pamphlet with algorithms everyone knows) which could take the edge off the price. I wouldn’t be surprised if it was 85 USD (£ high 60s??)


I'd actually tend to agree, actually, though I'll try and go into depth and attempt to explain both issues.

First up the locking and catching ability:

The corner feet have very rounded top-fillets, the under-fillets on the centers are also very rounded too. The centers are also chamfered on the sides too, all of these features designed to promote a very high level of flexibility. As a consequence, this also means that there's a bit of a lack of tactile feedback in the cube's mechanism that gives the user an idea of how accurately they are turning, and thus can result in some lockups. No amount of magnets can really change this aspect about the puzzle, truthfully, as there will always be a point in the turning where the magnets disengage with one another and the cube's mnechanism is relied upon exclusively. Conversely, this means the cube is better for lighter and more accurate turners who rely less on the cube's tactility, and could reap benefit from the flexibility.

In summary, the main point is that GAN cubes have a lot of design elements that promote flexility over stability, and this could be either useful or detrimental to speedcubers.


Now, about the GAN 13.


I don't think GAN is going to deviate from their flexible design philosophy anytime soon, especially considering that it's an integral part of that "GAN Feel." Every brand has its own distinct feeling which often stems from the design philosophies of each individual designer. Different designers look for different qualities in a speedcube; what one designer strives for is something another designer might want to stay away from; I can attest to myself that I certainly wanted my cube do have more tactility and inherent stability. It's often a game of competence and what is most desired on the market at that time.

GAN seems to be prescribed to the philosophy that their innovations are within their cubies and not within the raw design of the product. This philosophy manifests in the form of part assembly and magnetic technology, with only the slightest changes to the mechanism. A potential downside to this philosophy is that it can put GAN in the position of where they almost* need *to do something new with magnets every year in order to maintain their place in the communitty. The 11 had core magnets. okay. How do we make this better for the 12? Maglev, a new center adjustment system, and leap magnets. So now it's 2022, and we need to release something new. What do we do now? When you're coming from *that* much technology, you can only really try and push that bar higher when people expect a release every single year.

Would a price drop be appreciated? Yes. Will it come? Probably not. Will there always be a GAN cube that performs at a similar performance level with similar performance? Because of the designer's design philosophy, yes.

Yes, GAN's products are expensive, but they also have a lot of legacy hardware with mechanisms that are nearly identical, and consequently have comparable performance. Just because they make their best incredibly expensive doesn't mean you won't get access to the bulk of technology that ultimately matters. It's not like they're immediately going to discontinue the previous year's flagship models the second the 13 comes out. I wouldn't worry too much.

Edit: I do agree about accessories. Less is more, imho


----------



## gsingh (Sep 2, 2022)

【全网首发】都说十三香，GAN13 Maglev 到底香不香？_哔哩哔哩_bilibili


【全网首发】都说十三香，GAN13 Maglev 到底香不香？, 视频播放量 18018、弹幕量 45、点赞数 522、投硬币枚数 78、收藏人数 123、转发人数 128, 视频作者 魔方课代表, 作者简介 一个临时决定成为魔方界百科全书的课代表。，相关视频：【抽奖】GAN13 MAGLEV开箱上手简评 429元的魔方你会买他吗！夏焱老师的魔方分享，自己得了病，却要让别人吃药（评价gan官方号：魔方课代表测评魔方视频），要离开奇艺了，说点真心话，【全网首发】别催了别催了，完成度高达 99% 的 GAN12ui 测试版来了！，「GAN13 Maglev」极速开箱上手...




www.bilibili.com


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 3, 2022)

gsingh said:


> 【全网首发】都说十三香，GAN13 Maglev 到底香不香？_哔哩哔哩_bilibili
> 
> 
> 【全网首发】都说十三香，GAN13 Maglev 到底香不香？, 视频播放量 18018、弹幕量 45、点赞数 522、投硬币枚数 78、收藏人数 123、转发人数 128, 视频作者 魔方课代表, 作者简介 一个临时决定成为魔方界百科全书的课代表。，相关视频：【抽奖】GAN13 MAGLEV开箱上手简评 429元的魔方你会买他吗！夏焱老师的魔方分享，自己得了病，却要让别人吃药（评价gan官方号：魔方课代表测评魔方视频），要离开奇艺了，说点真心话，【全网首发】别催了别催了，完成度高达 99% 的 GAN12ui 测试版来了！，「GAN13 Maglev」极速开箱上手...
> ...


lmao going into a website and understanding nothing must hurt your brain


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 3, 2022)

JohnnyReggae said:


> GAN have released a teaser video of the GAN 13 Maglev ....


I cant wait to use this cube for MBLD.

I am rich so I can use Gan 13 Maglev for my big MBLD attempts.


----------



## cirnov2 (Sep 3, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> I am rich so I can use Gan 13 Maglev for my big MBLD attempts


how the heck did you get enough money to buy enough Gans for mbld? Did you win a mrbeast challenge or what?


----------



## the_chad (Sep 3, 2022)

it's the cuber not the cube


----------



## bulkocuber (Sep 3, 2022)

the_chad said:


> it's the cuber not the cube


New GAN cuber: GAN 13 maglev. This cuber has maglev technology and a thirteen in his name!! This cuber will be very expensive but don't worry, there's an awesome cuber-box that comes with it!!


----------



## gsingh (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Ander (Sep 7, 2022)

Not quite sure I get what the fx is supposed to be.


----------



## hyn (Sep 7, 2022)

It's listed on speedcubestore uk (scam site) if that counts for anything


----------



## Ander (Sep 7, 2022)

Seems like the non-fx is the more "complete" version if I understand correctly, but I'm not really sure. Guess we'll see at launch.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 7, 2022)

Ander said:


> Not quite sure I get what the fx is supposed to be.



I'm wondering how much more speedcubes can realistically "improve". There has to be a point of plateau. How much different can the 13 be from the 12?

For a while there it seemed like companies were releasing a new cube every week. Qiyi, Gan, Dayan, Moyu, MGC, YJ, .. then maglev hit,.. and it sort of stopped.

We got 3 maglev cubes (that I know of, RS3, Weilong, Gan),.. and ... doesn't seem like much has happened. since.

I'm curious about the 13 and what improvements it could have over the 12. If any, .. it's probably just _different_.

I never picked up a 12, maybe when the 13 comes out and the price drops some I'll grab one. I still think the 356 M Lite is a great Gan cube,.. and the 11 Duo is fantastic as well.

Not trying to sound negative. I own dozens and dozens of speedcubes and if I'm honest with myself they all perform pretty similar,.. some have a different feel but they're all about the same. I just wonder how much more innovation can there really be in our favorite twisty puzzles.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## gsingh (Sep 7, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Nice box, I was wondering where GAN has been the past eight months. I wonder if they've started working on the cube yet.


They don't need to make anything new. Just take a Gan 12, add more magnets, and you're done.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 8, 2022)

I wouldn't be at all surprised if that's what the 13 is. Just a 12 with more magnets.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 8, 2022)

gan13 - GANCube


Age of Maglev, Two Main Features of GAN13 Maglev:1.Maglev Resistance Reduction 2.Auto Aligning



www.gancube.com


----------



## GrettGrett (Sep 9, 2022)

you can buy it here
GAN13 Maglev- GANCUBE SHOP

It's not going to ship immediately though


----------



## White KB (Sep 9, 2022)

JohnnyReggae said:


> GAN have released a teaser video of the GAN 13 Maglev ....


Yay


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 9, 2022)

If you look at 0:10 at slow speed, it appears that the layer lifts as it turns. Wouldn't this be a stability problem?


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 9, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> If you look at 0:10 at slow speed, it appears that the layer lifts as it turns. Wouldn't this be a stability problem?


I highly doubt it will be an issue


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 9, 2022)

so it's a Gan 12 but with edge magnets as well as the corners. 

I guess that's an upgrade. 

$85. cube. 

Wonder if the 12's will be cheaper now.


----------



## Garf (Sep 9, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> so it's a Gan 12 but with edge magnets as well as the corners.
> 
> I guess that's an upgrade.
> 
> ...


It better be. I need an upgrade from my 11 m pro.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 9, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> so it's a Gan 12 but with edge magnets as well as the corners.
> 
> I guess that's an upgrade.


Depends on how you look at it. I'd like to see GAN try making a different line of cubes instead of just adding a feature, raising the price and calling it a day.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 9, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Depends on how you look at it. I'd like to see GAN try making a different line of cubes instead of just adding a feature, raising the price and calling it a day.


There is a lot more that goes on behind the scenes. They probably spent an entire week thinking of just the name. And I'm sure recycling the design from the 11 and 12 and just adding one single thing took months of hard work and determination.

Let's not jump to conclusions.

Edit: Correction, GAN did change the design of their adjustment system. I do not yet know the purpose but it is not something that should be overlooked. This makes two things!


----------



## White KB (Sep 9, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> If you look at 0:10 at slow speed, it appears that the layer lifts as it turns. Wouldn't this be a stability problem?


Lol I just realized that it was a turn without the center in; that's probably why it looks like that.


----------



## DavyP (Sep 9, 2022)

$90 dollars, at a guess, $90 dollars, thats what it costs to own the top brand and pinnacle of cubing hardware. Cheap hobby if you think about it,


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 9, 2022)

DavyP said:


> $90 dollars, at a guess, $90 dollars, thats what it costs to own the top brand and pinnacle of cubing hardware. Cheap hobby if you think about it,


Sure, it's cheap compared to some hobbies, but it's also much more expensive then similar cubes with similar performance.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 9, 2022)

DavyP said:


> $90 dollars, at a guess, $90 dollars, thats what it costs to own the top brand and pinnacle of cubing hardware. Cheap hobby if you think about it,


it is $83 on the Gan shop site


----------



## qwr (Sep 10, 2022)

complicated tension system (reminds me of a Lego gear). just goes to show how Moyu nailed their dual adjustment the first time around


----------



## LBr (Sep 10, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> it is $83 on the Gan shop site


Damn they just get worse. The world is going backwards rn


----------



## Ander (Sep 10, 2022)

qwr said:


> complicated tension system (reminds me of a Lego gear). just goes to show how Moyu nailed their dual adjustment the first time around


Actually it seems easier than the 12 and the XS which I both have. I'll have to have a look at the Moyu (which one do you mean?)


----------



## Sion (Sep 11, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> it is $83 on the Gan shop site



I think it says a lot that you could get three other brand's flagships combined for less than this. Ouch.


----------



## qwr (Sep 11, 2022)

Sion said:


> I think it says a lot that you could get three other brand's flagships combined for less than this. Ouch.


9 rs3m 2020s at full price, or an honest to God magnetic 8x8


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 11, 2022)

LBr said:


> Damn they just get worse. The world is going backwards rn



that's why I keep thinking the Gan 356 M Lite is the best cube. It's $25. It performs extremely well and it's a Gan and has that soft/smooth Gan feel to it while turning.

I have (I think) all the Gans and I stopped collecting them at Gan 11. I'll pick up a 12 when the price drops quite a bit. But other than the Gan Air (to me) they all feel very similar. Though I admit I haven't tried their Maglev cube, but all my Gan cubes feel very similar. From the very expensive ones all the way down to a $25. one. They all have that Gan feel.

If someone wants a Gan but can't afford a $70-$80 cube I'd really still recommend the 356 M Lite. Or the Gan 11 Duo (more expensive), that's another great cube they made at a more affordable price.

I really don't do tons of adjustments on cube's other than cleaning and lubing. I think it's neat so many cubes have all these adjustment systems and I suppose there are people that really get into that, but I don't. I just take it out of the box and start turning. I have dozens and dozens of boxes with stands and tools and springs and magnets and I'm starting to even wonder why I keep all the boxes because I never touch them again after I remove the cube from them.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Sep 12, 2022)

qwr said:


> 9 rs3m 2020s at full price, or an honest to God magnetic 8x8


Yes you can, but an RS3M is not a GAN. And having 9 of them doesn't make them a GAN either.


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 12, 2022)

JohnnyReggae said:


> Yes you can, but an RS3M is not a GAN. And having 9 of them doesn't make them a GAN either.


The RS3M is a great cube. It might even be better to some people than the Gan 13. Imo Gan 12 is basically Gan 11 with a new box and maglev, and Gan 13 is basically a Gan 12 with more magnets and an opaque box and a higher price. Instead of making a 3x3 flagship every year they should instead focus on some other puzzles, like improvements on their 4x4 and megaminx.

There are a lot of puzzles that are much cheaper than Gan cubes and aren't far off or even better than Gan's performance.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Sep 12, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> The RS3M is a great cube. It might even be better to some people than the Gan 13. Imo Gan 12 is basically Gan 11 with a new box and maglev, and Gan 13 is basically a Gan 12 with more magnets and an opaque box and a higher price. Instead of making a 3x3 flagship every year they should instead focus on some other puzzles, like improvements on their 4x4 and megaminx.
> 
> There are a lot of puzzles that are much cheaper than Gan cubes and aren't far off or even better than Gan's performance.


That would be great. But GAN knows where to make their money and it won't be with 4x4 or Megaminx or even a new 5x5. Are you going to put design effort into a puzzle that may sell 5000 copies vs a puzzle that will sell 50 000 copies. The 3x3 is the flagship of twisty puzzles and most people don't progress beyond that. Even some top cubers do not compete in the other WCA events.

You've also over simplified the differences between the GAN 11, 12 & 13. There is a lot of R&D that goes into the designs, and there have been changes.

You may not like the price, fair enough. Then don't buy it. Quite simple really. If you believe the RS3M suites you more, good on you and go for it. For what it's worth I think the RS3M is very over rated when compared to flagship cubes, but well worth it and best in the budget to mid market.

For myself I find the performance on the GAN better than any other flagship 3x3, and has constantly been improved in each iteration. I look forward to what their next one will be and hope I have some spare cash at the time to get one.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 12, 2022)

JohnnyReggae said:


> That would be great. But GAN knows where to make their money and it won't be with 4x4 or Megaminx or even a new 5x5. Are you going to put design effort into a puzzle that may sell 5000 copies vs a puzzle that will sell 50 000 copies. The 3x3 is the flagship of twisty puzzles and most people don't progress beyond that. Even some top cubers do not compete in the other WCA events.


That's very true, GAN does have very clever marketing, and as long as people keep thinking they're the best, they'll keep selling new cubes even if they are overpriced and underperforming.



JohnnyReggae said:


> You've also over simplified the differences between the GAN 11, 12 & 13. There is a lot of R&D that goes into the designs, and there have been changes.


Sure, there are some other differences, but nothing very large, and in my opinion not really anything to justify a new name. People get mad about the rs3 m 2021, because it's basically just an rs3 with maglev. That sounds a lot like the difference between the 11 and 12.


JohnnyReggae said:


> You may not like the price, fair enough. Then don't buy it. Quite simple really. If you believe the RS3M suites you more, good on you and go for it. For what it's worth I think the RS3M is very over rated when compared to flagship cubes, but well worth it and best in the budget to mid market.


Sure, you may like gan cubes, that's fine. But just because some people like them doesn't make them the best or close to it.


JohnnyReggae said:


> For myself I find the performance on the GAN better than any other flagship 3x3, and has constantly been improved in each iteration. I look forward to what their next one will be and hope I have some spare cash at the time to get one.


Good for you, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 12, 2022)

Still waiting for the $900 Gan maglev clock.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Sep 12, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> That's very true, GAN does have very clever marketing, and as long as people keep thinking they're the best, they'll keep selling new cubes even if they are overpriced and underperforming.
> 
> 
> Sure, there are some other differences, but nothing very large, and in my opinion not really anything to justify a new name. People get mad about the rs3 m 2021, because it's basically just an rs3 with maglev. That sounds a lot like the difference between the 11 and 12.
> ...


To say that the GAN 12 is just an 11 with maglev is a stretch. The tensioning system changed as well as the core magnet system. If you think the GAN is an underperforming cube, again fair enough. I don't agree.

I do like GAN cubes, I've been pretty open with that. By the same token if you love the RS3M it doesn't make it the best choice for everyone. Each to their own.

I get annoyed with the hate that GAN gets, mostly for the price of their cubes. Yes they are expensive, they have never been as cheap as other flagships ... ever. I remember getting the GAN 356s V2 when the Aolong V2 was still the cube to have and the GAN was twice the price of the Aolong and in fact all other cubes at the time. I wasn't sure that I wanted to spend that much on a cube but I did it anyway because I wanted to see if it was that much better. For me it was and I had done many thousands of solves on my Aolong at that point. I still have that very Aolong and enjoy doing some solves on.

Sure you can complain about the price. Do I wish they were less expensive, 100%. Am I going to be able to make GAN sell them for less, no. Am I going to buy the GAN 13, definitely.

Seriously, people need to stop whining about the price of GAN cubes. We all know they are expensive. The only way to stop that is to not buy them forcing GAN to re-evaluate their position in the market and what is an acceptable price. Currently the price charged is still acceptable to a great many people, myself included. Considering that I buy one 3x3 a year that I end up doing 10's of thousands of solves on, while expensive is a worth while price to pay.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 12, 2022)

I love my Gan cubes. But I also love my DaYan, my Yuxin, my MGC, Valk, Meilong, etc. Whatever one you use the most you get used to. I almost always have a Gan or DaYan on my desk so I guess they're my favorites. But I like them all.

Do I really think a Gan is worth 3x the price of a DaYan Tengyun or Zhangchi? No not really. But I like the feel of Gan and how soft and smooth the turning is so I guess that's the price you pay.

I do wish everyone boycotted Gan for a year or so and forced them to reevaluate their prices, but I don't see that happening anytime soon.

It's interesting to me however that JPerms signature cube is the RS3M, when he could easily be using a Gan or whatever he wanted.

Would be nice if Gan would stop kicking the prices up all the time though. It would be easier to accept a $50 or even $60 cube a lot easier than it is to accept an $80. cube. Once you really start getting near $100. for a 3x3 my wallet clutches it's chest and falls down. I just don't think any 3x3 cube is worth $80., no matter how nice it is or how much R&D went into it.

Not when you can buy fantastic cubes (even fantastic Gan cubes like the 356 M Lite) for $25.

Gan has fantastic branding and marketing departments though. They've really gotten good at selling the hype. And there's no shortage of people that insist Gan is the absolute pinnacle of cubing, the best of the best, the 'Apple' of cubing. As long as that kind of hype exists they will continue to charge massive prices for their product, <just like Apple.>


----------



## gsingh (Sep 12, 2022)

It's been listed on PiCubeShop for 179 USD...


----------



## LBr (Sep 12, 2022)

Sold out as well lol


----------



## gsingh (Sep 12, 2022)

LBr said:


> Sold out as well lol


They only had one.


----------



## LBr (Sep 12, 2022)

Ok but they can’t be ripping off the cube
I mean by selling for way more than gan itself that’s a bit sly


----------



## hyn (Sep 13, 2022)

It's on preorder on daily puzzles


----------



## Sion (Sep 13, 2022)

I think the reason why GAN is so popular is because they're more or less the undisputed king of flexible speedcube hardware. Granted I have an earlier post that is far more in depth on this issue, but something that needs to be mentioned is that they pretty much have a stronghold on the flexible mech. Companies such as peak, yj, and others have tried making similar products in the forms of the s3r and evo respectively, but both have significant issues that GAN's lineup lacks.

Most other cubes on the market are either too stable (which as a whole isn't a bad thing, but in making a GAN-like cube is not reminiscent), or too heavy. There isn't really any cube that manages to accomplish the combination of traits the GAN design has at present.

Had GAN not had such a unique placement in terms of their weight and feel, chances are those prices they are demanding would be pretty much impossible to maintain. GAN inherently has a lot of qualities its competitors don't have, and I'm pretty sure GAN would like to keep it that way.

Edit: I only make these posts to try and explain GAN's unique position in the market that allows them to do what they are presently doing. 

Personally, I prefer a more stable puzzle, so GAN cubes aren't necessarily for me. Many cubers tend to like them though, which is perfectly fine in my eyes! As a product designer myself, I have a deep respect for my fellow rival designers for staying true to what they believe makes a good speedcube as I do with mine.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 13, 2022)

The cube has been listed on SCS. https://speedcubeshop.com/collectio...13-3x3-magnetic-maglev?variant=39943405764721


----------



## gsingh (Sep 13, 2022)

TC now too: https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/gan13-m-maglev-uv-3x3


----------



## Ander (Sep 20, 2022)

Tymon solving with the GAN13:


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 29, 2022)

heh, I thought I wasn't going to get a Gan 12 but I've wanted the orange Chan exclusive since I saw it, but TC and SCS and everywhere seemed to sell out of them right away. But last week I found one at a cube shop in Australia and snatched it up.

It's a nice cube, extremely light, extremely flexible, and the magnets actually finishing your turns feels super weird. You turn anything 2/3'rd of the way and the magnets snap it into place the final 1/3'rd of the turn. It's pretty crazy.

The prices are crazy but they sure do make some nice cubes. It's a bit weird though. Going from Gan 11 and Meilong WRM 2021, Valk, YJ, DaYan and the more 'normal' feeling cubes in my collection to the Gan 12,.. the Gan 12 just feels really weird. it's weird how light it is and how it completes your turns. It's very nice but the 'feel' of it is going to take a lot of getting used to. It's too easy to manhandle the cube and overshoot and turn too aggressively. It feels like it requires a pretty light touch.

And I guess I'm eating my words that I stopped buying Gan cubes after the 11, but I really did like the orange translucent Chan cube the moment I saw it. It's unique enough that it doesn't look like all my other Gan cubes, plus it's white and stickered and none of my other Gan cubes are white with stickers. And I really love that look. (and hardly anyone releases white with stickers these days.)

So at this rate maybe I'll get the 13 when the 14 comes out. Haha


----------



## fun at the joy (Oct 1, 2022)

haha it's $56 on cubezz, I might actually get it


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 17, 2022)

I just got the GAN 13 Maglev, so far my first impressions are really positive, since I am not used to maglev it is a bit uncontrollable right now, but I can get used to it. Also I think that the magnetic box is really unnecessary, but it is cool.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 17, 2022)

The slices on the Gan 13 are a lot nicer than they were on the 12. I'm surprised I haven't heard people mention this much


----------



## Ander (Oct 17, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I just got the GAN 13 Maglev, so far my first impressions are really positive, since I am not used to maglev it is a bit uncontrollable right now, but I can get used to it. Also I think that the magnetic box is really unnecessary, but it is cool.


Have you tried an Angstrom setup? I gave it to my 12 and it really changed how it feels.


----------



## CatoWeeksbooth (Oct 17, 2022)

The number one thing I don't like about my GAN 11 M Pro is the thin and flexible plastic and the creaky sound it makes when squeezed. I suppose this is a compromise solution in order to make the cube as light as possible, but I really don't like it. I much prefer the more solid and non-compressible feel of my WR M 2021. 

Is the GAN 13 improved in this respect?


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 17, 2022)

Ander said:


> Have you tried an Angstrom setup? I gave it to my 12 and it really changed how it feels.


I only have the cosmic lubes from SCS, but right now I have put in 2 drops of cosmos, and 3 drops of solar, and it is pretty good.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 17, 2022)

CatoWeeksbooth said:


> The number one thing I don't like about my GAN 11 M Pro is the thin and flexible plastic and the creaky sound it makes when squeezed. I suppose this is a compromise solution in order to make the cube as light as possible, but I really don't like it. I much prefer the more solid and non-compressible feel of my WR M 2021.
> 
> Is the GAN 13 improved in this respect?


it actually has! I can record a video comparing the sounds of the 11, 12, and 13 being squeezed if you want


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 28, 2022)

sorry for replying to kinda old thread but what are the best settings for the gan 13? i want it to be fast yet controllable. also no corner twists


----------



## Ander (Dec 28, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> sorry for replying to kinda old thread but what are the best settings for the gan 13? i want it to be fast yet controllable. also no corner twists


Not sure there is a general "best", I think everyone has to find his or her own. My settings are 2/6 distance, 4/6 compression, 6/6 corner magnets. So you could say I don't mind if it's a little slower but would rather have a tight cube with more precision. I am slow as molasses anyway so...


----------

